# Eat your hearts out people



## longqi (May 8, 2013)

Panther male :: Story of Panther

Already proven and available for sale


----------



## Zanks (May 8, 2013)

Wicked....


----------



## disintegratus (May 8, 2013)

l hate you so much right now.


----------



## saximus (May 8, 2013)

Very cool. Wonder how many years before it's here.


----------



## orientalis (May 8, 2013)

Yeah, took the guy 8 years to prove it and go public, Well done to him, stunning looking specimens. I came across this a few months back and was stoked to see another project proven out, credit too him. In Australia there are several different keeper's with melanistic project's underway with a couple different sub species of Morelia to my knowledge, I'm not sure how advanced each of them are, but Personally I was in awe of "Panther" and cannot wait until the Darwin's are producing equivalent specimens.


----------



## longqi (May 8, 2013)

What has happened now is that he got greedy and alienated a lot of buyers
But definitely has these in stock
If I was him I would not sell any
I would wait until I had 50 or more
Then I would hit the market hard with hatchies

That would lock up the market for another 3 years

IMO honest opinion panther is a much stronger looking line than any aussie ones Ive seen photos of


----------



## Marzzy (May 8, 2013)

How much ? Anyone sent an email ?


----------



## longqi (May 8, 2013)

originally 3000 euros in january
but price then jumped
no idea about now


----------



## Cypher69 (May 8, 2013)

Then again, a Sharpies Black Marker pen is only $3.00.
Non toxic too.


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 8, 2013)

Nice. Anyone know of anyone who has lines of Hyper jungles or Darwins being worked on here in Oz?


----------



## Hamalicious (May 8, 2013)

I really hate morphs, but this.... 

I love jet black snakes, i don't know if i could turn one down. Im having a moral battle.


----------



## thomasssss (May 8, 2013)

Serpentaria said:


> Nice. Anyone know of anyone who has lines of Hyper jungles or Darwins being worked on here in Oz?


i think snake ranch has a darwin not certain though , maybe check their site


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (May 8, 2013)

SR are still working on proving out Black Princesses hypermelanism and atm I do know who has a line of hyper jungles here in Sydney


----------



## saintanger (May 8, 2013)

very nice black panther, good on him for proving the line. i really hope SR have some black hatchies soon. i'm pretty sure i have seen some pretty dark jungles around.

this boys really dark but not full black.

iHerp : Imbricata : Midnight (Jungle Carpet Python [Morelia spilota cheynei])


----------



## B_STATS (May 14, 2013)

That's a lot of money. I'm not sure how I feel about morphs yet, I'm only just learning about it now, however I'm leaning more towards DISLIKE. One thing caught my attention with this story though... ''Last year I planned copulation of Panther with his female but she not started ovulate, it was reason why he had copulation with a female from his first clutch and in this November finally were born black babies.'' Does this mean he inbred them? That's not a good thing surely.


----------



## matthew.21 (May 15, 2013)

Don't morphs have health problems I've heard they don't live a long and healthy life because they've been mixed up to much or something.


----------



## RedFox (May 15, 2013)

I'm a bit confused why he put it over another female. Wouldn't the quickest way to ensure it was an inheritable trait would to pit him over the mother. And if black babies resulted then try figure out the mode of inhertitance by putting him over other jungles. 8 years isn't that long a time from hatching out something special to selling to the public.


----------



## gold&black... (May 15, 2013)

always a fan of black snakes...


----------



## saximus (May 16, 2013)

matthew.21 said:


> Don't morphs have health problems I've heard they don't live a long and healthy life because they've been mixed up to much or something.


The term "morph" is very broad. It is simply a word describing something that is different from a "normal" wild type. There is no reason that a colour trait has to be linked to health issues. More health issues would arise from the amount of inbreeding that occurs so people can reproduce morphed offspring more quickly


RedFox said:


> I'm a bit confused why he put it over another female. Wouldn't the quickest way to ensure it was an inheritable trait would to pit him over the mother. And if black babies resulted then try figure out the mode of inhertitance by putting him over other jungles. 8 years isn't that long a time from hatching out something special to selling to the public.


Maybe he wanted to strengthen the line seeing as how he seemed to have limited success with the original animals?


----------

